# Cupcake Hats for Preemies to Adults - Knit



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Many have already seen my cupcake hat pattern and I've had just wonderful reviews on the pattern. Thanks everyone so much who has made a cupcake hat with my pattern and posted pics on KP.

Knitted hat with a bit of super easy crochet for the "drip" part.

Pattern includes information to make the hats for preemies through adults.

If you haven't yet obtained the pattern and would like to, it's $4.75 and available on

Craftsy (accepts Paypal only)

Etsy (accepts Paypal and Credit Cards)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/72943266/knitting-pattern-cupcake-hat-pdf-instant?ref=shop_home_active

Personal Checks and Money orders are fine too Just send me a PM for those!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Love this design. It is so quick and fun. I made these for my granddaughter and some of her friends. They formed a "cupcake" club and I think we have some budding bakers. May see them in future episodes of Cupcake Wars


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Always enjoy seeing these hats! Such fun!!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Your cupcake hats look delicious!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

mollyannhad said:


> Your cupcake hats look delicious!!


Thanks Molly!


----------



## tiina5704 (Oct 1, 2012)

really cute!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks tina!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhh so cute, brilliant!x


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Belle!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

StellasKnits said:


> Thanks Belle!


Ahh you are so welcome. They are lovelyx


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

I first saw your design on Craftsy and purchased my pattern there. I have made many since for gifts, and your pattern is so easy to follow and well written. All of my little girls - and even the big ones - have loved their cupcake hats! Thank you!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

kmrg said:


> I first saw your design on Craftsy and purchased my pattern there. I have made many since for gifts, and your pattern is so easy to follow and well written. All of my little girls - and even the big ones - have loved their cupcake hats! Thank you!


Thank you so much!! You know, when you write a pattern it seems so easy to the one who's doing the writing. I always love it when I hear from someone who has never followed a pattern of mine before and finds it easy to follow :thumbup:

So glad your little ones (and the big ones!) love their cupcake hats! Would love to see some of them posted over in the picture section.


----------



## babbee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Vicki,
Love the pattern! Have made so many preemie one's for the NICU ! I hope you got to see the latest one's I posted on KP !


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Love these hats...must get around to making a few.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

babbee said:


> Hi Vicki,
> Love the pattern! Have made so many preemie one's for the NICU ! I hope you got to see the latest one's I posted on KP !


Holy moly!!!! I went back and looked at all your lovely hats - they're FABULOUS! Can't believe I missed them the first time around. Thank you so much for using my cupcake hat pattern for one of your choices. Love them all!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

yona said:


> Love these hats...must get around to making a few.


Thank you so much Yona! They work up super fast and are a blast to make. I never get tired of making them.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who has made hats from my cupcake hat pattern! Can't wait to see some more pics in the picture section


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

They look delicious!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

They are! I'm so excited I just ordered some new yarn for my cupcake hats that's just amazing! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oooh I'm so excited!! I found a new yarn for the tops of my cupcake hats! I'll post pics when I get the first one done. It's amazing though!


----------



## donnainmontana (May 26, 2013)

I just purchased the cupcake hat pattern and the football hat pattern! I think these will go over big with my family and friends!!! :lol:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

donnainmontana said:


> I just purchased the cupcake hat pattern and the football hat pattern! I think these will go over big with my family and friends!!! :lol:


Thank you so much Donna!! I hope you love making them as much as I do :thumbup: Wait til you see the new yarn I found for the tops! I'm just itching to get one started. Need to finish up a custom order then it's next on my list.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I've added more new colors for my cupcake hats  I can never seem to get enough of them!


----------

